
Ask HN: HN Content Filter Stats - nxzero
Guessing everyone that&#x27;s been on HN any meaningful duration has since the error message that you&#x27;re &quot;submitting to fast&quot; - but honestly not sure if it is a good filter; meaning if 80% of the users with reps over 500 get this message on a daily basis, to me this is an issue.<p>What percentage of submits are rejected by this filter, and are the submitted comments&#x2F;stories logged and reviewed to see if the filter is working as designed?<p>___
Here&#x27;s the exact error message for search engines:<p>&gt;&gt; &quot;You&#x27;re submitting too fast. Please slow down. Thanks.&quot;
======
detaro
Since only the mods will be able to answer that, you should probably contact
them by mail: hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
nxzero
Thanks, aware of the email, but I believe in public exchanges about matters
that impact the community.

